# Flex Noob Questions



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

1) Does the app know which vehicle you drive to make sure your blocks aren't too big for your car? My first block had 25 fairly big packages, even 1 more would have been very hard to impossible to fit in my car.
2) Any tips to a faster plan of scanning in packages at the warehouse? Next time I'm thinking of grabbing an empty cart, take one off the block cart, scan it, place it on the other cart, repeat till done. On my first block we were missing 1 package and was a pain to scan the packages over and over using just one cart to find it.
3) Doing Amazon Prime Now, delivered one to an apartment that said "leave it at front door", etc. Seems like an easy way for the customer to cheat and tell Amazon one of their packages never made it, even though we scanned it in at the door.

Thx.


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

My own answers:
1) Apparently no. If your block doesn't fit in your car, you're supposed to go back and talk with a supervisor at the warehouse.
2) The dual cart works great and I see others doing it as well.
3) Yep, that's a risk we take and there is nothing we can do about it.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

GrumpZilla said:


> My own answers:
> 1) Apparently no. If your block doesn't fit in your car, you're supposed to go back and talk with a supervisor at the warehouse.
> 2) The dual cart works great and I see others doing it as well.
> 3) Yep, that's a risk we take and there is nothing we can do about it.


Yes there is something you can do about it. 
a) Make sure your phone is configured to include geo data on pictures you take.
b) Take extra pictures.
c) Use a GoPro type camera as well to prove you did not pick the package back up and take it.


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

BigJohn said:


> Yes there is something you can do about it.
> a) Make sure your phone is configured to include geo data on pictures you take.
> b) Take extra pictures.
> c) Use a GoPro type camera as well to prove you did not pick the package back up and take it.


I thought of that (taking some pics) but that doesn't solve anything at all when you think about it, you have to leave the packages there at some point, and probably just puts more blame on yourself for going out of the way to make sure "it wasn't you" taking the package. I'm guessing Amazon just assumes a small percentage of theft into their p&l.


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

I drive in the city(Chicago) and 90% of my packages are left front of houses or in buildings unattended, almost everyone toses packages over the fence too if fence gate os closed.


----------



## Quest09 (Dec 7, 2017)

Delivering in the SF Bay area, 98% of my deliveries require a photo, I assume these are available to the customer. Other areas aren't doing this?


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

All of my logistic deliveries require a photo, unless handed to someone in person.


----------

